# Mobile charging dock.  Why not?



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

For over a decade now we've had wireless landline handsets.  To charge them, we put them down easily into their base station.  No need to fiddle around plugging anything in, just plonk it down and you're done.

But with the height of modern technology, we have fiddly little connections and wires trailing all over the shop.

Is there a reason we don't have charging docks for mobiles?  With the batteries on the top-end phones lasting a day at most with any use, a bit more ease is certainly needed in charging the things.  Is there a technical limitation, or is it just that no one's got round to doing it yet?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2011)

There's plenty of charging docks for my phone. Depends on manufacturer I guess.

I've just had a Google. There's a few out there for Android and iPhones.. what top end phone are you on about?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2011)

Palm invented the best one of the lot with their cordless Touchstone charger.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2011)

It's all about option extras with mobiles, isn't it.

You can buy a screen protecter, a cover, and a docking station. All stuff that should come as standard really.

As well as more, probably.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Kanda said:


> There's plenty of charging docks for my phone. Depends on manufacturer I guess.
> 
> I've just had a Google. There's a few out there for Android and iPhones.. what top end phone are you on about?


I had no idea - they've obviously passed me by.  I was talking about all phones - it's just that the newer ones seem to have less battery life because of the demands, so a charging dock becomes more attractive for them.

I'll now google to see if they're around for the Sensation.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

So there's stuff like this:
http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/htc-sensation-sensation-xe-desktop-sync-and-charge-cradle-p30092.htm





But what's not clear is whether you can just sit it in the dock, or whether you still have to plug something in the dock into the microusb port. I don't see how it would work otherwise?

And if you can't just plonk it, it's still fiddly in comparison.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> So there's stuff like this:
> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/htc-sensation-sensation-xe-desktop-sync-and-charge-cradle-p30092.htm
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit fucking shit if you have to plug it in to sync it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

It's threads like this that make me thank God that the only phone I have is a £3 landline handset blu-tacked to the kitchen wall. Mobiles? Why not just stand there burning £50 notes?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

Mind you, what you lot spend on phone frippery, I spend on books.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> I had no idea - they've obviously passed me by. I was talking about all phones





They have headphones and all


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Mind you, what you lot spend on phone frippery, I spend on books.


I d/l my books to the kindle for free.  

(Before anyone rages about authors dying from hunger, I do pay for anything worthwhile)


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> They have headphones and all


Shut up you.  Make me a docking station.


stuff_it said:


> It's a bit fucking shit if you have to plug it in to sync it.


So how the fuck does that work then?  How do you have contactless charging unless it's been built for that in the first place?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> I d/l my books to the kindle for free.
> 
> (Before anyone rages about authors dying from hunger, I do pay for anything worthwhile)


I can't be doing with backlit pages when reading for pleasure.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's threads like this that make me thank God that the only phone I have is a £3 landline handset blu-tacked to the kitchen wall. Mobiles? Why not just stand there burning £50 notes?





Mrs Magpie said:


> Mind you, what you lot spend on phone frippery, I spend on books.


I don't have room to keep lots of books so I tend to borrow them, and I don't have somewhere to get a landline to...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It's a bit fucking shit if you have to plug it in to sync it.



Your on android now, no need for wired to sync. 

Lots of docks on ebay, some will even charge a second battery at the same time.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Shut up you. Make me a docking station.
> 
> So how the fuck does that work then? How do you have contactless charging unless it's been built for that in the first place?


It's the way it was a *sync* and docking station, rather than just one for charging it. It shouldn't need a station to sync.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Your on android now, no need for wired to sync.
> 
> Lots of docks on ebay, some will even charge a second battery at the same time.


The example is an HTC, so I presume it's also on Android.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I don't have room to keep lots of books so I tend to borrow them, and I don't have somewhere to get a landline to...



Kindles


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Kindles


£s?

Anyway, my mum always just gets bored of technology and gives it to me. I've spotted her Kindle lurking unused for a while...she even carted real paper books into hospital with her... 

Oh yes, soon you will be mine. Muahahahahahaha.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> The example is an HTC, so I presume it's also on Android.



Yup, I've a desire hd, only thing I use a cable for is to charge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> £s?



Paid for its self many many times.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Paid for its self many many times.


I added a bit to that post but wasn't quick enough


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I can't be doing with backlit pages when reading for pleasure.


That's why the kindle isn't backlit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

Do the pages have a nice smell?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Do the pages have a nice smell?


You could cart around a small cheap paperback to sniff while you were reading.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

They aren't back lit..





Mrs Magpie said:


> I can't be doing with backlit pages when reading for pleasure.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Do the pages have a nice smell?


Yes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Do the pages have a nice smell?



Mine smells of rock boots and chalk at the moment.


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It's the way it was a *sync* and docking station, rather than just one for charging it. It shouldn't need a station to sync.


When I bought my cradle I did a bit of reading around and found anecdotals that some cradles and some cables don't do USB data transfer, or any form of sync.  The reason appears to be that the pins aren't wired. I couldn't really make out why anyone would behave like that, but it seems that when buying a cradle the word 'sync' is necessary if you want it to do any more than just charge.

As for needing a cable to sync contacts and stuff you're right, it's not necessary.  I use it though, because the PC sees my DHD as a hard disk when connected via USB but not when it's just doing wifi.  I use that for transferring photos and music as it's a lot simpler and quicker than eg dropbox.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

newbie said:


> When I bought my cradle I did a bit of reading around and found anecdotals that some cradles and some cables don't do USB data transfer, or any form of sync. The reason appears to be that the pins aren't wired. I couldn't really make out why anyone would behave like that, but it seems that when buying a cradle the word 'sync' is necessary if you want it to do any more than just charge.
> 
> As for needing a cable to sync contacts and stuff you're right, it's not necessary. I use it though, because the PC sees my DHD as a hard disk when connected via USB but not when it's just doing wifi. I use that for transferring photos and music as it's a lot simpler and quicker than eg dropbox.


Bluetooth, it's not that hard... 

And of course near enough everyone has a card reader attached to something or other.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2011)

Docking stations tend not to be very case-friendly in my experience, and it's too much of a pain to take the phone out of e case or bumper, so I end up just plugging it into the cable. Usually I then do something sensible like balance it on top of a coffee cup or on the edge of the desk.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Docking stations tend not to be very case-friendly in my experience, and it's too much of a pain to take the phone out of e case or bumper, so I end up just plugging it into the cable. Usually I then do something sensible like balance it on top of a coffee cup or on the edge of the desk.


Mr _it is a terrible 'edge monkey'; the phone, the laptop, cups of tea etc....the more precarious the better.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Balls to synching - can you charge the thing by just plonking it in a little seat or are there still things to be inserted into other things?


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

nobody said anything was hard, and, fwiw, the DHD doesn't have a removable card (and my PC doesn't have built in BT), but apart from that....

I wouldn't personally not have a cradle, each of the last 3 or 4 phones has had one, and this one charges the spare battery as well as the phone.  But i wouldn't for a moment suggest that they're either necessary or even a good idea for anyone else.


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Balls to synching - can you charge the thing by just plonking it in a little seat or are there still things to be inserted into other things?


yes, just put it in and it sits there at a convenient angle


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

newbie said:


> yes, just put it in and it sits there at a convenient angle


But HOWWWW!!!!!!!    

I'm in the future, and it scares me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

newbie said:


> nobody said anything was hard, and, fwiw, the DHD doesn't have a removable card (and my PC doesn't have built in BT), but apart from that....
> 
> I wouldn't personally not have a cradle, each of the last 3 or 4 phones has had one, and this one charges the spare battery as well as the phone.  But i wouldn't for a moment suggest that they're either necessary or even a good idea for anyone else.




My DHD does have a card - are you sure?


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

has a card but it's not removable.  If you can get yours out tell me how.... although tbh I can't see the point cos it's a lot simple to just put the phone in it's cra... oh.


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> But HOWWWW!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in the future, and it scares me.


mine looks pretty much like this- different model phone, same basic diea


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Well it's just bloody _silly_.  I blame Harry Potter.


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

it's probably best if you stick with wizards and trailing cables and imagining you're the first to invent "charging docks"


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Mr _it is a terrible 'edge monkey'; the phone, the laptop, cups of tea etc....the more precarious the better.


My latest genius idea was to keep a bottle of fountain pen ink near the edge of the desk and not screw the top on properly. Oh, and to move the carpet-protector I normally have. But at least it's not permanent ink and it's coming out, slowly.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

I understand how landline charging docks work, because there are contacts on the outside of the phone. I can even _imagine_ how contactless charging could work with (for example, in my mind) magnetic pulses. But how does it work with something that has no exterior contacts and doesn't have clever little dynamos or the like inside? 

It's the end times I'm tellin ya.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> My latest genius idea was to keep a bottle of fountain pen ink near the edge of the desk and not screw the top on properly. Oh, and to move the carpet-protector I normally have. But at least it's not permanent ink and it's coming out, slowly.


You have a "carpet protector". 

Fridgey's a girl. _*points and laughs* _

__


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

That's the most bitchy 'like' I've seen to date.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> You have a "carpet protector".
> 
> Fridgey's a girl. _*points and laughs* _
> 
> __


Sorry, you're not going to be able to put the attention on someone else now, grandad.


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> I understand how landline charging docks work, because there are contacts on the outside of the phone. I can even _imagine_ how contactless charging could work with (for example, in my mind) magnetic pulses. But how does it work with something that has no exterior contacts and doesn't have clever little dynamos or the like inside?
> 
> It's the end times I'm tellin ya.


go get some plastecine and the charging cable for your phone.  plug the cable into the phone and then form the plastecine around the base of the phone and the cable until it looks a bit like the cradle in the photo.  Then carefully remove the phone while leaving the cable embedded in the plastecine. And lo, you have wizarded your own cradle.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Sorry, you're not going to be able to put the attention on someone else now, grandad.


Typical nouveau riche, flouting how they got the latest gadget x many years before you did.


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

newbie said:


> go get some plastecine and the charging cable for your phone. plug the cable into the phone and then form the plastecine around the base of the phone and the cable until it looks a bit like the cradle in the photo. Then carefully remove the phone while leaving the cable embedded in the plastecine. And lo, you have wizarded your own cradle.


So there _*IS *_shit to be plugged into shit!!!!ONE!!!!

You lying bastards.  That ain't the same thing at all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the Sony I had nearly ten years ago had a docking station. 

Colour screens and all sorts. You know you can even get laptop bags these days? Imagine computers with bags? What would Fred Dibnah say?


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Right, so now we've found that you're all talking shit and the thing I referred to in the OP *DOESN'T FUCKING EXIST* (  ) - why doesn't it?

Edited to add:  Cunts.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2011)

"I say old chap, you'll never believe what they've come up with now - a docking station for a telephone! Marvellous!"


----------



## newbie (Nov 14, 2011)

gradually the fog cleared and Corax began to realise the enormity of the task in front of him


----------



## Corax (Nov 14, 2011)

Wankers, the lot of you.


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

Its been done, a great TED presentation about it here http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2011)

Has no-one mentioned charging mats yet?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

zenie said:


> Has no-one mentioned charging mats yet?


Not exactly lookers though, are they? And you need to bolt on a big horrible custom back to your phone.


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2011)

It depends which one you get I think, some don't need that bolt on bit - you can change the back of the phone instead.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

zenie said:


> It depends which one you get I think, some don't need that bolt on bit - you can change the back of the phone instead.


That's what I mean: you have to change the back of your phone and bolt on one of these things:






http://www.digitalversus.com/duracell-mygrid-cable-free-mobile-phone-charging-station-n14405.html

The Palm Pre is the only one where it came built in.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

Not cheap either:





> Once you have the right attachment for each device it's all very simple, with the magnetised sleeves meaning that placing the gadgets at any angle on the mat will charge them without a hitch.
> 
> However, getting the appropriate sold-seperately sleeve for each gadget you want to charge wont come cheap, especially if you're looking to refill the maximum of four devices at once. There are Power Sleeves compatible with BlackBerry Curve 8350i and Pearl 8100 handsets, as well as Apple iPod Touch, iPhone 3G and iPhone 3GS devices, with sleeves for more handsets in the pipeline. Duracell Power Clips on the other hand will fit any device with Micro or Mini USB connections, as well as Nokia handsets. When you consider that each sleeve and clip costs around £30, with the myGrid mat starter kit itself retailing at roughly £70, you're looking at nearly £200 to get the most out of the gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2011)

It's not that hard to plug in a cable though is it and you can throw it in an overnight bag.


----------



## xenon (Nov 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Right, so now we've found that you're all talking shit and the thing I referred to in the OP *DOESN'T FUCKING EXIST* (  ) - why doesn't it?
> 
> Edited to add:  Cunts.



Cordless phones IME are thicker than modern mobiles, don't sync and charge through a USB port. Hence modern mobiles aren't as plonkable. Old mobiles did have docking station type charger options.


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2011)

xenon said:


> Cordless phones IME are thicker than modern mobiles, don't sync and charge through a USB port. Hence modern mobiles aren't as plonkable. Old mobiles did have docking station type charger options.


First. Sensible. Answer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...~Gifts+&amp;+toys~Gadgets+&amp;+novelty+gifts


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_106010545699_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Sale~Gifts &amp; toys~Gadgets &amp; novelty gifts


It doesn't say that it is a charging dock though. It seems to be just a dock to convert a smartphone into a normal handset with hands free calling and playing of music through it.

Also it refers to a 3.5mm jack as in the iphone etc. I presume from the picture that the jack is at the bottom where it sits in the cradle. My Android phone has its jack socket at the top. The mini USB socket is at the bottom though.


----------



## Cid (Nov 23, 2011)

I suppose the obvious reason is that you don't want external connectors on something that gets knocked about, and if you need a data transfer cable anyway you might as well run the power through that and avoid adding hardware.


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2011)

Cid said:


> *I suppose the obvious reason is that you don't want external connectors on something that gets knocked about*, and if you need a data transfer cable anyway you might as well run the power through that and avoid adding hardware.


I don't see why not - if it was just for charging rather than transfer couldn't they just be flat contacts?  I think the blackberry has something of the sort.


----------



## salem (Nov 23, 2011)

Funnily enough I've been looking for one myself recently (without luck). You'd think they'd be more common now that phones barely last a day without charge.

Also, micro-usb. Turns out they are as flimsy and crap as they look.


----------

